# First Handling of a T



## mimic58 (Jan 30, 2005)

How cute is this, I rased Shim so far from a 1/8 inch pinhead buster,


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice little beast 

Here is my B. albopilosum






But handling true spiders is much more difficult. Here is Tegenaria atrica. This one is really fast.


----------



## jw73 (Jan 30, 2005)

I think that handling small Ts is especially difficult. They are so fast and small. 

Me and my B. albopilosum.


----------



## moricollins (Jan 30, 2005)

I've handled virtually all of my tarantulas,  though most have NOT been intentional (they just hate being rehoused so much), i ended up handling my um, energetic Ceratogyrus marshalli this morning as I was giving it a nice new piece of cork bark.

no time for pictures of that though.

cute Tarantula you have there, btw
Mori


----------



## Garficro (Jan 30, 2005)

This is my Shelob

Pic is from phone so is bad q.


----------



## Adnan (Jan 30, 2005)

Huge Lasiodora klugi:


----------



## H-D (Jan 30, 2005)

Dark Raptor said:
			
		

> Here is my B. albopilosum





			
				jw73 said:
			
		

> Me and my B. albopilosum.


Would you say they are a good docile species?  Are they skittish or calm? Do they kick hairs more or less than B.smithi? I've seen a sub-adult female about and I've been thinking about getting it...  Thanks


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jan 30, 2005)

Adnan said:
			
		

> Huge Lasiodora klugi:


Nice! I never knew they got that big.


----------



## Adnan (Jan 30, 2005)

ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> Nice! I never knew they got that big.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 30, 2005)

H-D said:
			
		

> Would you say they are a good docile species?  Are they skittish or calm? Do they kick hairs more or less than B.smithi? I've seen a sub-adult female about and I've been thinking about getting it...  Thanks


Yes. I think that they are the best T's to handle (but I do this very rarely).
Some specimens can be very nervous. They kick hair every time they see movement. Other are very calm.
You must learn everything about your spider before you handle him.
Of course they can always surprise you


----------



## ScorpionBob (Jan 30, 2005)

wait 'til u start handling the bigger ones...the freak-O-meter starts to climb rapidly...although if you enjoy a good freak out, handle a scorp(I am acutally NOT SAYING you should do this)...


----------



## jw73 (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't recommend handling Ts but every owner should try this. It is realy nice expierience but very dengerous for Ts. I try to restrain but sometimes I can't.   
I think B. albopilosum is the best for handling.


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 31, 2005)

anymore pics ?


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 31, 2005)

mimic58 said:
			
		

> anymore pics ?


Check this, if you don't know that link:
http://www.tarantulas-spider.com/spider-room/index.html

Heh... you will be like in heaven


----------



## Adnan (Jan 31, 2005)

Old pic.
Juv. female Heteroscodra maculata.


----------



## jw73 (Jan 31, 2005)

B. albopilosum. The same foto session as above.


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 31, 2005)

My most recent


----------



## Adnan (Jan 31, 2005)

Not a T...

Loxosceles sp.


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 31, 2005)

that is one clear pic!


----------



## jw73 (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice, almost transparent spider.


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 1, 2005)

This is pretty much the first time holding a tarantula for me. I must say she(hopefully) was so calm and sweet the whole time I held her. Then I tried to get my PZB out, but she was so shy she put her knees up over her head and refused to budge a centimeter! She is so cute!


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 1, 2005)

Adnan said:
			
		

> Old pic.
> Juv. female Heteroscodra maculata.


hey man thats a sweet pic of a badass T.


----------



## Apocalypstick (Feb 2, 2005)

Adnan said:
			
		

> Huge Lasiodora klugi:


My GAWD!!! Shewww, it takes alot of guts to even have a monster like that in the habitat...
much less holding it!!!! You must be crazy  

Those babies are all so friggin' cute


----------



## andy83 (Feb 2, 2005)

Well,

I just posted this pic somewhere in another thread but here ya go. I do not condone the handeling of esp. "aggressive" T's but I couldn't resist.

P. cancerides










C. fasciatum


----------

